# Moss trees



## Gordon Shumway (Mar 7, 2014)

I am doing my first tank using spider root covered with moss to appear as trees. The issue I am having is deciding what moss would be best, crystalwort, flame, weeping, or Christmas. The tank is a 65g breeder (36x18x24) lit by .5 watt 6500k 3000 lumen Beamworks LED. I have a 2nd LED set of the same in case higher light is needed.

I personally think that weeping moss would look closest to nature, but am open to what ever would be the most suitable for the tank.

The bottom of the tank is going to be dwarf hair grass with just a touch of HC to accent the rock which will be used as a base for the trees.


----------



## Duque (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Gordon.

If it's not too late, I would suggest trying mini-Christmas Moss. It has a very attractive structure, without getting out of control. You see that after a while it will begin to grow fairly neat layers on top of itself.

I'm still trying to perfect the technique with driftwood tree saplings, but the moss I have growing on other driftwood is beautiful.

Good Luck!


----------



## ne0matr1x (Apr 19, 2014)

I gotta agree with Duque. Consider Mini Xmas moos. Its like the miniature version of xmas moss. I used to have both, now just keeping the mini Xmas. Remember, the smaller the flora, the bigger your "tree" and tank will look.

Here is the difference between the 2 mosses:

Left is Xmas Moss, Right is Mini Xmas Moss


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

You mean this moss tree? I not sure if it new or what. 

Photo from CO2 Aquarium Shop
1/F, No.166, Tung Choi Street，Monkok ,Hong Kong
Kowloon, Hong Kong


----------

